# PC Bildschirm mit Scart Eingang



## DrRobotto (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

da mein Fernseher den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich die Fernsehgebühr in Italien umgehen möchte muss ich laut Finanzwache auf einem PC-Bildschirm schauen. Gibt es Bildschirme die sowohl DVI und auch einen Scart-Anschluß besitzen? Ich habe leider keine gefunden. Weiters wenn möglich soll ein Soundsystem angeschlossen werden können.

Der Bildschirm sollte ca. von 19-22 Zoll gehen.

Entschuldigt mein Deutsch aber in Italien gibt es leider sowas, wie die PCGH nicht 

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!!!

Grüße
Dr. Robotto


----------



## Harlekin (12. Februar 2007)

DrRobotto am 12.02.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da mein Fernseher den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich die Fernsehgebühr in Italien umgehen möchte muss ich laut Finanzwache auf einem PC-Bildschirm schauen. Gibt es Bildschirme die sowohl DVI und auch einen Scart-Anschluß besitzen? Ich habe leider keine gefunden. Weiters wenn möglich soll ein Soundsystem angeschlossen werden können.
> 
> ...


Also ich kenne keinen PC-Monitor mit Scart-Anschluss. Nicht dass es das deswegen nicht gibt, aber imo ist das schon recht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2007)

Harlekin am 12.02.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> DrRobotto am 12.02.2007 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man müßte da im grunde eine kleine TVkarte einbauen... ginge technisch, aber ob es auf dem markt so was gibt...? es gibt ja schließlich LCD-TVs, glaub nicht, dass es dann noch extra reine monitore mit scart oder ähnlichem gibt.

außer es ist dann wiederum so weit ausgestattet, dass es quasi ein TVgerät ist, und dementsprechend teuer, so wie der hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=V4LA03 oder ohne tuner, aber video-in: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=V4LU05&showTechData=true  auch sehr teuer...

da isses vermutlich billiger, wenn du die gebühren zahlst... 


hol dir doch ne TVkarte für den PC. oder willst du das nicht?


----------



## ananas45 (12. Februar 2007)

Samsung  941 MP bittesehr


----------



## DrRobotto (12. Februar 2007)

ananas45 am 12.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Samsung  941 MP bittesehr



Gibt es vielleicht auch adapter von Scart auf DVI oder Scart auf VGA?
Die Monitore sind bei weitem billiger und auch in größere Auflösung noch zu einem akzeptablen Preis zu erstehen.

Grüße
Dr. Robotto


----------



## ananas45 (13. Februar 2007)

DrRobotto am 12.02.2007 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 12.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Scart auf DVI geht schon mal gar nicht, weil Scart=Analog und DVI=Digital. Wie es bei VGA (theoretisch) aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber so was hab ich auch noch nie gesehen.

Also alternativ kannst du dir gleich einen 26"-(HD-)Fernseher holen, viele kosten unter 500€
http://www.evendi.de/preisvergleich/Produkte/128251.html
http://www.evendi.de/preisvergleich/Produkte/130655.html

einen 20"-Fernsehr kostet auf nur 250€, hat dafür aber eine zu niedriege Auflösung (640x480)
http://www.evendi.de/preisvergleich/Produkte/123727.html

mfg
Ice


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2007)

DrRobotto am 12.02.2007 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 12.02.2007 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur einfach adapter gibt es meines wissens nicht. da müßtest du echte wandler haben, quasi ne art externe mini-grafik+TVkarte... es ist ja nicht so, dass das bildsignal in der gleichen "sprache" ist wie für VGA/DVI und nur die pins und steckerform anders ist, so das ein umleiten des stromes schon reicht, sondern man muss aus dem strom des scart-anschlusses alles wirklich mit nem pogramm umrechnen für VGA / DVI. das machen halt chips in einem wandler. gibt es bestimmt, aber lohnt sich dann wohl nicht. 

ich hab hier nur einen "edlen" gefunden von nem beamer-laden, 299€ http://www.bunchware.de/Equipment/Scart_Converter_VGA_RGB_HV.htm


wie schon gesagt: warum keine TVkarte für den PC?


----------



## INU-ID (13. Februar 2007)

DrRobotto am 12.02.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da mein Fernseher den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich die Fernsehgebühr in Italien umgehen möchte muss ich laut Finanzwache auf einem PC-Bildschirm schauen. Gibt es Bildschirme die sowohl DVI und auch einen Scart-Anschluß besitzen? Ich habe leider keine gefunden. Weiters wenn möglich soll ein Soundsystem angeschlossen werden können.
> 
> ...



SCART = RGB
D-SUB = RGB

Es gibt Adapter von SCART auf D-Sub, damit kannst du jeden Monitor mit D-Sub nutzen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2007)

INU-ID am 13.02.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Adapter von SCART auf D-Sub, damit kannst du jeden Monitor mit D-Sub nutzen.


 wo gibt's die denn? hab nix gefunden.


----------



## INU-ID (13. Februar 2007)

Herbboy am 13.02.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 13.02.2007 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibts in vielen Variationen, hier mal eine: https://ssl.kundenserver.de/www.hdtvshop.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=1545d1a87fb6bdc/shopdata/?main_url=go.shopscript%3Fa%3DNEC%2BScart%2BRGBS%2BAdapter
http://www.directshopper.de/nec-adapter-scart-rgb-f-lt75z-150z-vt4x_adapter_p
http://www.preisroboter.de/ergebnis3335187.html

Ich hab mal ein paar bei ebay ersteigert - für 1€.


----------



## ananas45 (13. Februar 2007)

Herbboy am 13.02.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 13.02.2007 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google ist dein Freund   
http://www.yatego.com/vgm21/p,456ec313f345b,453cbb5b33bb64_1,beamer-video-adapter-kabel-scart-vga-pin-5


----------



## osmane (18. Februar 2007)

hallo an alle ich bin gestern beim suchen auf diese seite gestoßen und hab mich angemeldet. so meine frage ist ich habe einen neuen gamer pc und will jetrzt auch einen guten tft. das problem ist ich möchte auch darauf fernsehen aber ich finde keine guten tfts mit scartanschluss die schnelle reaktionszeit haben und eine gute auflösung haben. wäre es besser einen einigermaßen guten tft mit scart zu kaufen oder einen guten tft mit einem tv tuner
es wäre echt super wenn mir einer bei diesem problem weiterhelfen könnte
ich sage jetzt schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## ananas45 (18. Februar 2007)

osmane am 18.02.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo an alle ich bin gestern beim suchen auf diese seite gestoßen und hab mich angemeldet. so meine frage ist ich habe einen neuen gamer pc und will jetrzt auch einen guten tft. das problem ist ich möchte auch darauf fernsehen aber ich finde keine guten tfts mit scartanschluss die schnelle reaktionszeit haben und eine gute auflösung haben. wäre es besser einen einigermaßen guten tft mit scart zu kaufen oder einen guten tft mit einem tv tuner
> es wäre echt super wenn mir einer bei diesem problem weiterhelfen könnte
> ich sage jetzt schon mal danke im voraus



für dich wäre eine TV-Karte wohl ideal. Denn gute TFTs mit Scart zum Gamen ist doch eher rar und sehr teuer.


----------



## osmane (18. Februar 2007)

vielen dank für deinen tipp aber wenn ich eine tv karte kaufe dann muss der pc den ganzen tag laufen wenn fernsehe und das will ich nicht außerdem will ich meinen reciever anschließen ein tft mit scartanschluss ist auch teuer das stimmt ich tendiere zum tv tuner jedoch kenne ich mich nicht damit aus außerdem können die nicht  können die tv tuner nur ne bstimmte auflösung ereichen ich habe einen gesehen der konnte wenn ich mich nicht täusche 1280x1024 welches modell wäre denn am besten fürs fernsehen 
nochmals vielen dank


----------

